# Symon



## mitsumoto (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello!
Help please, I do not display graphics in syweb


sockstat -l

```
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
_symon   symon      96306 3  udp4   *:51521               *:*
root     symux      96289 4  udp4   127.0.0.1:2100        *:*
root     symux      96289 5  tcp4   127.0.0.1:2100        *:*
www      nginx      95659 7  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
www      nginx      95659 8  tcp4   *:443                 *:*
root     nginx      95658 7  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
root     nginx      95658 8  tcp4   *:443                 *:*
www      php-cgi    46290 3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:9000        *:*
www      php-cgi    46289 3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:9000        *:*
www      php-cgi    46288 3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:9000        *:*
www      php-cgi    46287 3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:9000        *:*
www      php-cgi    46286 3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:9000        *:*
root     inetd      1007  5  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
root     sendmail   921   4  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
mysql    mysqld     892   4  stream /tmp/mysql.sock
www      php-cgi    774   3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:9000        *:*
nobody   proftpd    754   1  tcp4   *:21                  *:*
nobody   proftpd    754   3  stream /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
nobody   proftpd    754   4  stream /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
root     syslogd    613   4  dgram  /var/run/log
root     syslogd    613   5  dgram  /var/run/logpriv
root     syslogd    613   6  udp6   *:514                 *:*
root     syslogd    613   7  udp4   *:514                 *:*
root     devd       566   4  stream /var/run/devd.pipe
```

ee  /usr/local/etc/symon.conf

```
monitor { if(rl0),
          cpu(0), mem } every 180 seconds stream to 127.0.0.1 2100
```

ee /usr/local/etc/symux.conf

```
mux 127.0.0.1 2100

source 127.0.0.1 {
        accept { cpu(0),  mem, if(rl0)
        }
datadir "/var/log/symon/rrds/localhost"

}
```

symux -t

```
/usr/local/etc/symux.conf: ok
```

symon -t

```
/usr/local/etc/symon.conf: ok
```

symon -d -u

```
symon version 2.79
program id=96433
debug: symon packet size=156
sending packets to udp 127.0.0.1 2100
started module mem()
started module cpu(0)
started module if(rl0)
```

symux -d

```
symux version 2.79
program id=96438
debug: size of churnbuffer = 437
debug: shm from 0x2882b000 to 0x288f1600
debug: symux packet size=312
warning: mux address 127.0.0.1 2100 already in use
fatal: no sockets could be opened for incoming symon traffic
```

That's a mistake!


Thanks.
OS Freebsd 6.4


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2010)

They're both trying to run on port 2100. Change one or the other to listen on a different port.


----------



## mitsumoto (Apr 23, 2010)

What's wrong?

ee /usr/local/etc/rc.d/symux


```
#!/bin/sh
# $FreeBSD: ports/sysutils/symon/files/symux.sh.in,v 1.2 2006/02/20 20:47:44 dougb Exp $

# PROVIDE: symux
# REQUIRE: NETWORKING SERVERS

. /etc/rc.subr

name="symux"
rcvar=`set_rcvar`
command="/usr/local/bin/symux"
symux_enable=${symux_enable:-"NO"}

load_rc_config $name
run_rc_command "$1"
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2010)

mitsumoto said:
			
		

> What's wrong?


Perhaps you should read the man pages? I did and I've never used symon/symux/syweb.

symon(8) and symux(8)


----------

